# Chaos lord and Vamps Challenges



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

i play WoC and i find that absolutely *no one* will fight me in a challenge bar vamp lords and tyrants and the occasional saurus. i understand we are combat monsters but still...its more than a little aggravating and the lack of you have to fight me items in the chaos book is clearly felt. in my opinion a lot of armies have good builds that can easily take a chaos lord or vamp maybe not always bet pretty reliably. 

so what do you guys think about this in general?


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

That would be pretty frustrating to encounter. Wanting your lord to get glory but being denied it. I understand your opponents fears as Chaos lords are scary bastards and one of if not THE best combat characters in the game. But there are a lot of builds that can take him down easy enough. I have a dwarf friend who has a hardcore wound sponge lord that soaks up everything I throw at him and then swings back with a great weapon and owns me. But if they refuse you its all the better because they then go to the back and cant own your unit leaving you more points in combat res.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

> absolutely no one will fight me in a challenge bar vamp lords and tyrants and the occasional saurus


 ...well you've answered your own question with those three right there. 

Any wood elf combat character with annoyance of netlings will fight you, especially a treeman ancient or wardancer lord with killing blow. A tomb king with destroyer of eternities + collar of shapesh might give it a go. Empire wizard with van horstmann's speculum would pwn you. 

You need to get out more!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There's nothing that states that you have to challenge with your Character over anything else in the unit. Your opponent get's scared over a Combat Lord? Give him a unit champion, and he'll either let lose his trick - Annoyance of Netlings, Destroyer of Eternities, 5+ Killing Blow etc, you've fed him a useless Champion (which in Fantasy, they are), but also given your combat lord free reign to kill half a dozen opponents.

If they don't accept the champions challenge, it gets shunted to the back. If they accept, you've killed some people, for the loss of only one. That's why you don't give them the Hellfire sword unless they're on the Disc of Tzeentch/Steed of Slaanesh/Book of Secrets (Shadow) and Monster Hunting with it. Instead, give it the Axe of Khorne for heavy armour (my favourite set up, as it's reasonable in challenges - Str 6 + Killing Blow), or the Runesword - WS9, S6, I8, means you're fast as an Elf, hitting everything but a Keeper of Secrets/Armour of Agilulf Bretonnian Lord on 3's, and wounding even greater daemons on 4's. The business, absolutely.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

champion's can't challenge can they? they can only accept.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> BRB, Page 76, Characters, Challenges
> 
> The Rules given below refer to character, but a units champion can issue and accept challenges exactly like a character (see page 81).


The only think that unit champions don't recieve for Warriors of Chaos is EotG, neither do WoC heroes recieve benefit of EotG from killing a Champion, only characters.


----------

